# Cube4you Score



## rahulkadukar (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a C4U score of 383. What is the significance of this score? Help


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 14, 2009)

When you are buying something from Cube4you, you enter your score in the checkout page, which is 383, then you get discounts off your total.


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.cube4you.com/article_5.html

_You_ get a 15% discount to be specific.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> _You_ get a 15% discount to be specific.



The offset discount depends on the score.

Also, Nice score man.
I have a score of 40 something.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > _You_ get a 15% discount to be specific.
> ...



I ordered 25 cubes worth about $275


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > _You_ get a 15% discount to be specific.
> ...



Hence the _Italics_.


Ive got a 265 score or something. I got it because you could write a review without buying something a while back. So I review the same thing like 100 times saying "good cube" or something.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> Ive got a 265 score or something. I got it because you could write a review without buying something a while back. So I review the same thing like 100 times saying "good cube" or something.



Do u have a name starting with c on C4U


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got a 265 score or something. I got it because you could write a review without buying something a while back. So I review the same thing like 100 times saying "good cube" or something.
> ...



no... Why?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 14, 2009)

There is a guy with a name starting with c and he has posted like a 100 times the same thing "Good Cubes"


----------



## Faz (Aug 14, 2009)

Logan said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!

I'll try that when I'm extremely bored.

PS: I do have an acc


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Cubes=Life said:
> ...



you can't do it anymore. apparently a lot of people did it. (coughmecough)


----------



## Novriil (Aug 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Haha nice..  It would be good when it would be able now too


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I can do it.


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol, just made about 10 American dollars worth of c4u stuff in 15 mins. I was extremely bored btw.


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 19, 2009)

I think one gets a score of +2 for every review?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 19, 2009)

I have just one order from C4U to date. I could of have about 9 C4U orders by now, but the other orders have either been through Ebay or Cubesmith or the V-Cubes site.


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> I think one gets a score of +2 for every review?



Yes, which is worth 20 american cents.


----------



## Kian (Aug 19, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> > I think one gets a score of +2 for every review?
> ...



Unfortunately, my spam-hating soul costs a great deal more than that.


----------



## Faz (Aug 19, 2009)

Haha, well, see if you can find the spam.


----------

